# Cross-training questions



## Zujitsuka (Oct 13, 2002)

Good day all.  I'm fairly new to cross-training.  I recently started training in Western Boxing, and Judo.  My past training has been in an eclectic form of Jujutsu (stand-up).

Eventually, I'd like to compete in small competitions to test my skills.  I'll be 33-years-old in February, and I am a family man with a busy work schedule, so I am not expecting to be able to compete on the elite level or anything like that.  However, I need to know what I can do, and what I can't do by competing against other well conditioned, trained fighters.  I DO NOT want to be walking around with a false sense of security of the effectiveness of my skills, so I feel that I must test myself in these type of events.

I know that everyone's work ethic and physical abilities are very different, but just to get an idea of how to formulate a realistic gameplan for attaining my goals, I'd like to pose the following questions to you MMA guys:

1- How many times per week do you usually train?

2- How many hours per day?

3- Before competing, how long did you get formal training in these styles?
(a) Western Boxing
(b) Muay Thai
(c) Grappling

Thank you all so much for your insight.

Regards,


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2002)

I train 6 days a week.
Mostly in Submisson Grappling

4 times a week i lift weights
I do cardio on the same days.

I ve done Arnis for 5 years ( Hartman / Presas )

I've trained with Wrestlers & Judoka's  
Tom Macaluso & Boyd Ricarson  for a 1 & a 1/2
In J.K.D  , Mauy Thai & Kali ( They also Box )

Ive practise Boxing here & there 
It's much harder when U are limited to 
Less tools.
But it is great for conditioning. 

I train minamum of 4 hours a day.
I also have a Varity a training Partners.

Jdenz, The Pegg Bros, Tom, Big Mike
Brandon,  Randy who is 6"8 275
Lee down but not out

These guys keep me on my toes
They all have a fighters hart

If it  was not for them I would be 
Not be able to train the way i do.

Marco's, Jay & Brian a shout out 
To some old training partners.

Oooooooo yeah & My Wife
With out her love & blessing to 
To train all the time i would be straped to a ball & change


----------



## Zujitsuka (Oct 13, 2002)

Thank you very much for the info ace!


----------



## J-kid (Oct 14, 2002)

Here is what i do for martial arts



MON-TUE-THUR-FRI
------------
Judo-Jujutsu-Wrestling-AJW 
This is all at the same place
Gos from 7-9ish after that head to boxing next door
9 til 10ish

Weds
-------------
Go down to ballys total fitness 
Pump Iron work on genral fitness and sta.
Also work on hand eye coordenation, By playing racaball.

Fridays i Spar people from around my neighbor hood and work out on weekends as well and practice my diffrent Techniques/  Best luck to you in your training!


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a good post.
><

Im intrested in how long people
 Train & in what :idea: :wavey:


----------



## Carbon (Oct 19, 2002)

I do 100 mile runs every day.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

><><><


----------

